# Braun shaver adaptor plug



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I have just purchased my first foil shaver and I seem to be having issues with the adaptor, its obviously a European cable but the pins seem longer and thinner than what my elec toothbrush uses and doesn't seem to fit snuggly in the UK adaptor is this because the adaptor is old and a new one would feel more snug or is there another one I can buy, looking on Google doesn't seem to show much up


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It's for a 2 pin shaver socket that bathrooms have. You will need a shaver adapter if no socket.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> It's for a 2 pin shaver socket that bathrooms have. You will need a shaver adapter if no socket.


Yeah I've got an adaptor but it doesn't fit very snug in it like my toothbrush does, the toothbrush has slightly wider and stubby pins to the one on the shaver


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

The shaver looks like it’s a Euro plug while the toothbrush is a uk one. 

Does it still charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just checked my 2 shavers and both are shorter stubbier pins like your toothbrush! Did you get shaver abroad?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> The shaver looks like it's a Euro plug while the toothbrush is a uk one.
> 
> Does it still charge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if you hold the cable in the plug


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> Just checked my 2 shavers and both are shorter stubbier pins like your toothbrush! Did you get shaver abroad?


No from boots mate, bought today


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Need a Euro adaptor. 
Shaver adaptor plug is not the correct size.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> Need a Euro adaptor.
> 
> Shaver adaptor plug is not the correct size.


Thank you, managed to buy one now


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> Need a Euro adaptor.
> Shaver adaptor plug is not the correct size.


Why is that? Shaver sockets seem standard in this country. Seems strange to have to buy a euro adapter.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Because it’s a Euro plug and not a shaver plug. 
Shaver plugs and electric toothbrushes use a bigger shaver plug, what is actually similar to the Italian Europlug (so much for standardisation) 
Sometimes you are able to use a shaver adaptor, but mostly they are too loose.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Caledoniandream said:


> Because it's a Euro plug and not a shaver plug.
> Shaver plugs and electric toothbrushes use a bigger shaver plug, what is actually similar to the Italian Europlug (so much for standardisation)
> Sometimes you are able to use a shaver adaptor, but mostly they are too loose.


But you don't buy an electrical product in the uk and expect to put an adapter on it so it fits a uk socket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Strange I've had to buy another adaptor but I got the shaver for a very cheap price so 4 quid extra is fine


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

garage_dweller said:


> But you don't buy an electrical product in the uk and expect to put an adapter on it so it fits a uk socket!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because the UK is the only one out in Europe, the big clumsy plug is nowhere else found in the world and things are more expensive here for that reason.


----------

